# Table lamps = quilted maple and walnut



## DLJeffs (Jul 15, 2020)

Been a little while since I checked in. Finally figured out a design for a couple table lamps, used the quilted maple I think Mike sold me (apologies if it was someone else, it's been that long). Had some walnut that worked for some trim that offsets the white maple. Used General Finish Clear to retain the white maple / walnut contrast.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 16, 2020)

Beautiful lamp, I love seeing maple and walnut together.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 16, 2020)

That turned out nice Doug! is that your original design?


----------



## T. Ben (Jul 16, 2020)

Great lamp,and a great combo of woods.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes sir. I'd been fiddling around with various design ideas for quite a while. I think I might have even asked on here if anyone had any lamp designs to share. I don't have a very extensive shop so i had to keep the parts pretty simple. Then I had to figure out the sequence for making the dados in curved surfaces and the round walnut discs. One other lesson to share: get your lamp parts before making your final design dimensions. The brass rod that runs up thru the center comes in one inch increments. Each end of that rod is threaded to accept the socket on top and a lock nut on the bottom. So in order to avoid having those threads show, you need to make sure your wood parts are the right distance apart. You'll notice I had to make a little wood spacer that glued on to the very top in order to hide the threads on the brass rod.

Thanks for the nice comments guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 16, 2020)

Awesome lamp!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2020)

Very nice piece. Walnut and maple always look nice together, especially beautiful curly walnut. Well done.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2020)

Very cool! Nice design and execution!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 24, 2020)

Stunning. I love this style and workmanship is superb.


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for the nice comments, guys. They were a challenging but fun project. And I didn't electrocute myself or burn the house down. I have a couple other lamp design ideas for sometime in the future when we need different lamps.


----------



## Maverick (Jul 25, 2020)

Beautiful lamp. Well done.


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

Beautiful design and execution!


----------

